# BVI Bareboating



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We are looking to bareboat in the BVI. We have chartered with captain as well as chartered motor boats alone several times. We are very familiar with the islands and know how to get around.
The question I have for anyone out there, is how much sailing experience do you need to bareboat?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Not a great deal but they generally want you to have experience skippering your own boat OR certified from a sailing school. If you just have charter captain sailing experience, and HE will not certify your competence to handle a boat alone, then you will not likely be able to get a boat. Do you have other sailing experience you have not mentioned? 
One possibility is to ask for a captain for the first 2-3 days to teach you and help you out and then certify your ability to complete the week on your own.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

Zero. Literally.

The first time we chartered with Moorings, I went to the "information breefing", or whatever they call it. Most of it consisted of Moorings staff giving customers basic training on how to use a boat. "Push the button to start, push lever forward to drive, pull rope to raise sail". It really seemed like most of them heard it for the first time (and, judging by how they made out later, they didn't take much of that advice to heart).

So, don't worry, just pull out your credit card, pay and go sailing. If you can step aboard a sailboat and not fall in the water - you are properly qualified to charter.

Note: while the above may have seemed like sarcasm, I was actually serious. Seriously.


----------



## SeanConnett (Apr 20, 2007)

spilla, how much sailing experience do you have? If it's limited to non-existent then maybe you may want to charter (Sorry shipmates) another powerboat. The charter companies may be more than willing to send you out on one of their sailboats even though your sailing experience may be minimal, but at the same time, they will also be more than willing to take your money when that inexperience causes you to tear a sail, or something else expensive. If you are comfortable with your sailing skills though, I'm certain that you'll get the keys to your very own chartered sailboat. Good luck.
Now, I've also chartered in the BVI and I would gladly recommend Horizon Yacht Charters out of Nanny Cay. Although I don't think I would own one, the Bavarias they charter are nicely maintained and sail reasonably well.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

SeanConnett said:


> The charter companies may be more than willing to send you out on one of their sailboats even though your sailing experience may be minimal, but at the same time, they will also be more than willing to take your money when that inexperience causes you to tear a sail, or something else expensive. If you are comfortable with your sailing skills though, I'm certain that you'll get the keys to your very own chartered sailboat. Good luck.


That is why there is insurance you buy when you charter a boat. Moorings makes it pretty much mandatory. There is a deductible, but it is not unconscionable (less than $1000, perhaps about $500). Everything else should be covered by insurance, unless damage was caused by gross negligence or intentionally.


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

*There's always a but*

Spilla - Not to rain on the parade.............and I'm sure some of the comments had intentional humor plus you are a reasonable person.
Little sailing experience on a perfect day maybe fine but if that perfect day disappears, add'l experience maybe required.
It's easy to pay an insurance deductible but there are human risks to consider too = You & crew.
BVI are seductive but not immune to challenges. An injury or scary event can spoil a vacation.
What about a sailing course or two before heading down and/or have add'l experience in the form of friends(crew)?


----------



## SeanConnett (Apr 20, 2007)

I agree with Chuteman. Start you vacation on the right foot. To me that means do not set yourself for possible disaster. Charter the boat you are most comfortable with. Classes may be just the thing for you and the rest of crew before hitting the waters of the BVI.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My family and I recently did a charter with Sunsail in the BVI. We did the flotilla route -- just like bareboating in that you have your own boat but had the "lead" boat for any issues that may arise. I liked this option my first time out -- very relaxing and reassuring that soemone is there to help when needed.

Bernie


----------



## sailak (Apr 15, 2007)

As for experience required for a Moorings boat:

I've done a bareboat with them as crew and have completed the ASA courses up throught "Bareboat Chartering", and done a couple of daysails and overnight charters in my local area. I've submitted my resume twice to the Moorings had have yet to get a reply, let alone a yes or no. <G>

My friend, who was the skipper on the bareboat with them, had owned a boat but hadn't sailed for over 10 years and was able to secure a charter from Moorings.

YMMV

Dale


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

*Flotilla + Service*

BK mentions a great option that I forgot & many do not choose. A Flotilla is a great way to do that 1st charter (although it does not replace sail training or experience)..........it relieves a number of worries especially for family & friends who maybe a little nervous.........navigation, weather, choosing anchorages, boat problems, etc are handled by lead boat. They usually allow people to wander to some degree to if you want to escape your group.

Sailak - The charter companies can stumble at times when it comes to "detail" like responding to customers on non-revenue generating stuff. If you need it asap, call them & get a name to correspond with..........or book a trip, then you will get lots of attention....at least for your credit card #


----------



## maccauley123 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Two Options*

As for the sailing resume, look up ed-hamilton.com, a charter broker company. I have seen many recommendations for them and am starting to use them as I set up my first charter. They have an option to complete a sailing resume and they get back to you with the biggest they would recommend. They responded to me.

Another option to consider is to charter the boat but get a captain for at least a few days. It sounds like you will have little trouble getting a boat but including a captain is at the very least a safety factor. Can also consider it a week long sailing lesson.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Are there no penalty points for dredging up dead threads from six or more months ago?  Just kidding, sort of!!!


----------



## dougc33 (Jan 16, 2008)

I haven't been to the BVI's since 1994. The coral was still mostly healthy then. I'm planning to go back this June. Can someone comment on how things are holding up there? I did a charter in Belize in 2002 and was shocked at how little live coral there is (was) inside the barrier reef.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

The coral is not as healthy as it was in 1994. Some areas are in better shape than others. Almost everywhere you will find "young" coral actively growing. The coral around the BVIs is in better shape than the coral around St Thomas/St John.


----------



## jzeke16 (Dec 21, 2006)

Go snorkeling at the Indians off Norman Island. We love the spot. It's deep, lots of variety in coral, fish and terrain. We think it's the best spot in the US and BVI.


----------

